# Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

So the ball thing below the shifter has had it, keeps poping up. You don't have to drop the exhaust manifold to get to that right?


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

you sure do, have fun, might as well get a whole rebuild kit while you're at it, you can also look at the USRT sihft upgrade kit, mine is on order, and should be a difference between night and day, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Eros)*

ah man, I hate dropping the cat. doesn't sound like fun but maybe I will warm up to it for next weekend?
I worked a couple hours today on the shift linkage, because I knew something was up, shifting to first was weird and it kept on moving.
I tightened some loose nuts, but then I noticed the shifter ball under the shifter was totaled. Lol I lost the alignment shift tool so right now I have 1st 3rd and 5th gears only. Man I have done the alignment before with no tool so I think it is just really jacked up with the ball messed up.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You dont have to drop the exhaust just move the heat shield towards the back and you will be good loosen the 2 13mm nuts on the bottom, and one 13mm uptop and 2 10mms on the console, and the 2 10mms on the holding the ball down. i did a rebuild on jack stands in about an 1hr, with some patience and a lot of curse words. and it helps to have 2 people 
edit: this is with a testpipe so with a cat you might have to drop the exhaust










_Modified by pro3hpi99 at 11:29 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*

Man I don't know what I did, but now the thing only shifts to neutral and third. Wierd. I had reverse, 1st, 3rd and 5th, a few minutes ago. I gotta check the linkage again... think I am dropping it off at a shop instead of doing this one myself.
... to fix it, or to the shop... that is the question


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 11:59 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fluxburn64)*

I paid a shop to do this work, in the Seattle area. They only installed the easy parts, but charged for the whole thing. That being said, on lifts with the right tools the job isn't that bad, just messy and annoying. 
But if you only have jackstands and no airtools, I'd be inclined to pay a shop for the shift box stuff, but still do the stuff in the engine bay yourself.
Also, check for play on the bracket that attaches to the tranny, apparently mine was worn (at least that's what the shop said before I drove back and helped install the rest of the busings on my free Sunday).


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this job requires no air tools and it can be done with jack stands, Ive done it both with/ without a lift i think it was easier on jack stands because you don't have to keep lowering the car up and down


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*

Air tools for the 3 cat-bolts (mine were looking pretty rusted, and on jacks I forsee busted knuckles). But yeah, otherwise its just hand tools and sweat.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (koston.)*

If your determined enough you can do it w/o removing the cat. It's not gonna be fun, if you drink stock up and stretch before you start lol.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_If your determined enough you can do it w/o removing the cat. It's not gonna be fun, if you drink stock up and stretch before you start lol.

Spider man eh? I think I will just drop the cat. Man if I am going to all this trouble it is really really tempting to install a header.


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fluxburn64)*

I know I didn't drop the cat when I did it. However, I didn't replace the bushings on the shift rod that goes back to the shifter. When I did those I dropped the exhaust from the manifold back to the suitcase muffler and heat shields. That part was a pain. The other stuff was no problem.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

Dropping the cat is easy, and you really need to have it out of the way to service the entire shift linkage. It would be a stupid/painful waste of time to try to replace the ball at the bottom of the shift lever without removing the cat, because you won't be able to replace the two orange buhings on the shift rod (one at the front on the relay lever bracket, and the other on the front of the shift box).
Without replacing both orange bushings, the shift is still going to be bad. Old worn-out Orange Bushings can be collapsed and pushed out with a screwdriver. Replacement Orange Bushings can be installed by collapsing them and feeding through the mounts (fresh new ones will pop right back into shape).


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*

x2^^


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (macanic21)*

Ok, this is going to happen soon!



_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 11:02 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

Ok, so 1 question. I ordered some bushing from TT. I am having one hell of a time finding this plastic/rubber piece that houses the orange bushing near the shifter. The Bently manual clearly shows more then just the orange bushing near the shifter, where can I order those parts?


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 8:28 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Mkiiivwgetta1994 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

GAP has everything


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

Just collapse the orange bushing on itself, and shove it through the hole in the rubber piece. The new bushing will pop right back into shape when you have it inplace.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*

Ok I started on this today, I will have some pics later on two parts I think I broke from driving the car hard or something.
PS. you have to drop the cat, if you can bench press; it makes working on cars easier hehe
For one the actual shift rod looks like it has been damaged, has a nice bend in it: maybe it hit the exhaust or I am super muscle man.
Second is in the engine bay, the thing that holds the rod looks like part of it straight up broke off. 
I will have pics later.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

WOO HOO Pics. Look at the carnage, Broken Relay Bracket and Shift Rod is bent, haha. Can you guess which monkey is me?








_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 9:28 PM 5-23-2009_


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 9:29 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

Yes, the parts are broken and need to be replaced..


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*

Check out the shift rebuild kit from "A Parts Place for VW" in Auburn Hills MI..(they have website). For about $70 they give you quality parts to replace EVERYTHING that wears out in the shift system! I mean everything..new shift rods, complete gear shift ball set up, all bushings, shift shaft with ball etc...and they include alignment tool..which is worth $15 all by itself!..Best $70 I ever spent on my MKIII Golf..shifted like a new car after that...(I passed on the stick ball replacement since mine was in good shape, just relubed it and replaced everything else! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (spitpilot)*

wtf u smoking, the relay bracket broke, they don't sell dat in "kits." And I need a new shift rod, which I can't find anywhere. Going to the junkyard tomorrow.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

finding a shift rod SUCKS.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Fluxburn64)*

From what I have read broken brackets for the relay rod/lever is a common failure. Most active VW Repair Shops and VW Part Houses are going to have replacements available.
Broken/bent shift rods are not common, so I don't think you are going to find a new one from any aftermarket source (if you want new, must probably order from an authorized VW Dealer).
Nothing wrong with getting a used shift rod from a salvage yard, you wanted to look for the relay rod/lever mounting bracket anyway.
Spitpilot refers to shift rods being included in a/some shift rebuild kit/s. I think what he is referring to the two plastic ballend links used to connect the shift linkage to the transmission, not the main rod you are referring to that connects the shift lever to the shift linkage under the hood.


----------



## natedog64 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*

I picked it up at a yard of a mk3. The same thing is on the mk2, woo hoo the parts are interchangable. 
I got all the parts I needed for $30 and some more stuff. Gotta love the yard.



_Modified by natedog64 at 7:19 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## natedog64 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (natedog64)*

I finished it. Took my time, took 6 hours putting it all back together. Shifts better then it has ever shifted before. Maybe that is how the car felt new? I mean it shifts cleaner then cable shifter almost now.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_
Spitpilot refers to shift rods being included in a/some shift rebuild kit/s. I think what he is referring to the two plastic ballend links used to connect the shift linkage to the transmission, not the main rod you are referring to that connects the shift lever to the shift linkage under the hood.

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I"ve rebuilt more than my share of VW rod type shift mechanisms and never seen the bushing plate/main shift rod broken!





















Junkyards are your friend!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (spitpilot)*

I've rebuilt at least a half a dozen VW shift assemblies in the past 5-6 years (for myself, family, and friends), and I have never needed to replace the relay rod/lever bracket or the shift rod myself.
Infact, I have never replaced the plastic pushrods either. But they cost so little, that I keep spares here because sooner or later, someone I know (maybe me) is going to have one break.
People say that the relay rod/lever bracket breakage is a common failure. I suspect it's because people continue to try to force shifts on wornout linkages, instead of making repairs when required, until they've broken everything, and nothing works.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_I've rebuilt at least a half a dozen VW shift assemblies in the past 5-6 years (for myself, family, and friends), and I have never needed to replace the relay rod/lever bracket or the shift rod myself.
Infact, I have never replaced the plastic pushrods either. But they cost so little, that I keep spares here because sooner or later, someone I know (maybe me) is going to have one break.
People say that the relay rod/lever bracket breakage is a common failure. I suspect it's because people continue to try to force shifts on wornout linkages, instead of making repairs when required, until they've broken everything, and nothing works. 

Yah..when I was a "starving student"...only replaced bare min stuff..like the little bushing pack that cost $5 or so...now I have a few more $$'s so I figure "might as well change it while I'm in there"..and the last time I did my MKIII I used the full on kit..(except I didn't bother with gear lever ball unit..just relubed mine with silicone grease insead of takin it all out)....The parts I've seen the most wear and resulity linkage "slop" out of are the large soft bushings the veritcal shaft rides in, then the bushings the little relay arm pivots on and the ol ball on the MKI's always got trashed pretty badly..the new design on the MKIII not so much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoLeModeL (Apr 3, 2008)

would anybody know where online i could find one of these brackets as u can see below i also have a broken one:









regards


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

RoLeModeL said:


> would anybody know where online i could find one of these brackets as u can see below i also have a broken one regards


I think I got one in a kit from a dealer when I ridid mine. I saved my old worn one and recently put in a new bushing on it to replace my worn out one. Haven't got to it.
I'll sell and ship you mine for $30, it has a new orange bushing on it.
You can get one from a junk yard for a few bucks, a new bushing is 5-10 bucks.


----------



## RoLeModeL (Apr 3, 2008)

jorge r said:


> I think I got one in a kit from a dealer when I ridid mine. I saved my old worn one and recently put in a new bushing on it to replace my worn out one. Haven't got to it.
> I'll sell and ship you mine for $30, it has a new orange bushing on it.
> You can get one from a junk yard for a few bucks, a new bushing is 5-10 bucks.


im gunna check my local jyard here tomorrow or monday morning and if i cant find one there ill paypal u 30 bucks on monday night for yours


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

This is what it is. You'll need the gauge to set the stick shift in the right position before tightening the main shift shaft.


----------



## cleanestbumm (Aug 29, 2013)

Can someone please provide me with step by step directions. my car shifts great and all that but the actual shift pole that you have in the car spins all the way around 180 degrees. i have all the stuff, new bushing, ball joint and stuff. i just need help. 

NEW TO THE VW WORLD and i want to treat my GTi right.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

cleanestbumm said:


> Can someone please provide me with step by step directions. my car shifts great and all that but the actual shift pole that you have in the car spins all the way around 180 degrees. i have all the stuff, new bushing, ball joint and stuff. i just need help.
> 
> NEW TO THE VW WORLD and i want to treat my GTi right.


Then treat yourself right and buy a Bently Manual. And there is no way the shift lever will rotate 360* with it installed correctly, are you sure the shift knob isn't loose?


----------



## Hailee109 (Mar 12, 2019)

if you can find one, get a cassette tape and use the fat end for the space gap where you would normally put the little tool. you will have to have someone else hold it while you adjust it. That’s how I did mine when I didn’t have the tool.



Fluxburn64 said:


> *Re: Repairing the shift linkage mk3 2.0 97 (Eros)*
> 
> ah man, I hate dropping the cat. doesn't sound like fun but maybe I will warm up to it for next weekend?
> I worked a couple hours today on the shift linkage, because I knew something was up, shifting to first was weird and it kept on moving.
> I tightened some loose nuts, but then I noticed the shifter ball under the shifter was totaled. Lol I lost the alignment shift tool so right now I have 1st 3rd and 5th gears only. Man I have done the alignment before with no tool so I think it is just really jacked up with the ball messed up.


----------

